

Google gets behind 'hella' campaign - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=64240

======
kqr2
For consistency with the current SI units, the prefix should probably be
derived from "nona" which is Latin for nine. 10^27 = (10^3)^9.

10^24 = (10^3)^8 is yotta which is derived from "y" + "octo". They added the
"y" to prevent the "o" from being mistaken as 0.

<http://lamar.colostate.edu/~hillger/si-prefixes.html>

<http://members.optus.net/alexey/prefSI.xhtml>

<http://www.wordinfo.info/words/index/info/view_unit/1409/>

------
trafficlight
I can't, in good conscience, support this. When someone utters the words
"hella cool", I have to be physically restrained from punching the offender in
the neck.

~~~
nostrademons
What if they said "wicked cool" instead?

~~~
whakojacko
were talking about NorCal, not the UK.

~~~
philwelch
"Wicked" is a Boston expression as far as I was aware.

~~~
whakojacko
Perhaps it is, I only remember it from growing up in London (alongside with
massive overuse of "brilliant")

------
ghotli
I guess I didn't really garner any intellectual pleasure from this article.
Feels more like something i'd see over at digg. Marginally entertaining at
best.

Not really what I'm used to seeing on HN.

------
jedberg
As a Berkeley grad from SoCal, who attended Berkeley during the rise of hella,
I am very much against this. I did everything in my power to stop the spread
of hella, but clearly I failed.

~~~
fgimenez
As a Berkeley grad from NorCal, your attempts were futile. ;)

Plus, hella was not nearly as annoying as SoCal kids who complained how bad
Mexican food is NorCal. All they would do is go on and on about putting french
fries in their burritos.

~~~
jedberg
But we right -- the mexican food IS worse. It's made up for by the Thai and
Indian food, so it's all good.

